# Bad Boy mower



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm considering buying the 60in Bad Boy mower from tractor supply. This is based on a thread from last year that said this was a good mower for the money. Has anyone got any negative information on this mower? Any problems?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 29, 2012)

I know a guy that runs one day-in day-out and he never complains about it. They are "bad" mowers for sure. Just wear hearing protection, they are LOUD.


----------



## win280 (Feb 29, 2012)

There is one on Ebay for 4699. in Lenoir NC. at a tractor dealer, if that is close to you. Then you don't have warrenty issues. I will buy one as soon as my other rider dies on me.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 29, 2012)

win280 said:


> There is one on Ebay for 4699. in Lenoir NC. at a tractor dealer, if that is close to you. Then you don't have warrenty issues. I will buy one as soon as my other rider dies on me.


If I recall, the new ones are $4999, but then you would have tax


----------



## win280 (Feb 29, 2012)

Actually it is $4688.71 it is advertised as new. I do know that there is a differece between the dealer models and TSC models as far as what accessories fit onto the mower. Don't know about NC sales tax.


----------



## coltday (Feb 29, 2012)

They really are some Bad Boys!!


----------



## southernman13 (Mar 1, 2012)

The ones at tractor supply aren't the same quality/calibre as the one from a commercial mower shop. Go compare them not even close


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 1, 2012)

southernman13 said:


> The ones at tractor supply aren't the same quality/calibre as the one from a commercial mower shop. Go compare them not even close


The frames look the same, thickness of metal. Are you talking about the hydro pumps, or????


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 1, 2012)

The wheels on the front left and right of deck are one sided axle. The dealer Bad Boy mowers have an axle supported both sides. Example   --0   and  --0--   This is the only difference I have found on the frame


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought the Bad Boy. I like it but I have never ran one of the more expensive ones so I can't compare. See my next thread "Distance of sticks on zero turn mowers"


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 23, 2012)

Cut my mowing time in more than half. My JD LX188, 48in cut used to take 1hr 10 minutes. I mowed with the bad boy and it took 28 minutes. Now I need to get better on the turns so I don't scuff the ground in the turns.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Mar 23, 2012)

been looking at them myself but dont want a 60" my yard ant flat enough 
i ve been looking at 48 badboys and xmarks  
how ever i am afraid a stick steer will cut down on my ability to MUI


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 23, 2012)

thomas the redneck said:


> been looking at them myself but dont want a 60" my yard ant flat enough
> i ve been looking at 48 badboys and xmarks
> how ever i am afraid a stick steer will cut down on my ability to MUI





Lots of things to take into consideration. If there is no where for a cooler and you can't drive it with one hand it doesn't get considered.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 3, 2012)

Ive got a Bad Boy lighning Z commerical. The TSC 60" isnt near the same mower as the commercial ones but roughly 2000 less.
You can upgrade the control arms to adjustable for 160.00 from bad boy parts.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 4, 2012)

Wild Turkey said:


> Ive got a Bad Boy lighning Z commerical. The TSC 60" isnt near the same mower as the commercial ones but roughly 2000 less.
> You can upgrade the control arms to adjustable for 160.00 from bad boy parts.



Not to mention that all o fthe parts on a bad boy are usually locatable from other sources and not as expensive as a lot of commercial models.

The hydrogear 3100 drives are commercial models but not the top of the food chain.  They are still tough and reliable though.  I don't think theres a part on that mower that a normal person with tools can't change or repair if it came to that.

If you are a full commercial mower then it's worth a little extra money.  If you are a Homeowner mowing up to 5 acres then the ZT60 is way more than adequate.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 4, 2012)

photo fyi


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 4, 2012)

The dual tanks confuse me. It seems that both tanks would go down equally. But the tank with the gauge goes down but the other stays full?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 4, 2012)

Wild Turkey said:


> photo fyi


The one pictured, Is that the commercial version? Looks just like mine with the exception that mine has the 27 Kohler and does not have those cool hub caps. Something else, the pulley covers on the deck are black


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 4, 2012)

I looked at the bad boy commercial's last year at a dealer about 10 minutes away, good to have around, and I seem to recall it being yellow. Maybe not, I looked at so many???


----------



## Cod (May 31, 2012)

Keep on buying the china gold,a1,top of the line c...p


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 1, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> The dual tanks confuse me. It seems that both tanks would go down equally. But the tank with the gauge goes down but the other stays full?



Is there a toggle to go from one tank to the other?  I've got a hustler mower with dual tanks and behind the seat is a little valve switch to pull fuel from one tank or the other.  

Since I don't do a ton of mowing with mine, I keep one tank empty most of the time to cycle through the gas more often.  Don't want it sitting in the tank for more than a month.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 1, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Is there a toggle to go from one tank to the other?  I've got a hustler mower with dual tanks and behind the seat is a little valve switch to pull fuel from one tank or the other.
> 
> Since I don't do a ton of mowing with mine, I keep one tank empty most of the time to cycle through the gas more often.  Don't want it sitting in the tank for more than a month.



The tanks are interconnected and equalize as you go.  There are only 2 openings to fill to make it faster if filling it up.  You can fill in either side and it will run the same.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 1, 2012)

Cod said:


> Keep on buying the china gold,a1,top of the line c...p



Can you clarify your comment?  What are you trying to say?  The Bad Boys are China made????


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats the commercial ZT. wider deck bigger tires, shock pads on all 4 tires, water cooled engine, etc.
Arkansas is in the USA not China.
You can get a kohler engine if you dont like jap motors.


----------

